# Large breed food for a basset?



## Rachel & Riley (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi everybody. I have a basset hound at home and have been wondering for awhile now if I should feed her a large breed food? I've been told to fed large breed formula only if the animal is over 55 lbs at adult weight, and Riley is healthy at about 42 lbs but I worry about her back and joints and wonder if the added glucosimine and such in large breed formulas would benefit her body style? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

In my opinion, the glucosamine/chondroiten in dog food is a marketing gimmick. I don't believe there's enough of either in dog food to really make a difference. I'd suggest just using an additional supplement. The one I use for my dog is a beef flavored liquid made by Bellyrubs that I get at the dog food store I shop at:

http://www.meyercountryfarms.com/products/bellyrubssupplements.asp


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

LPacker79 said:


> In my opinion, the glucosamine/chondroiten in dog food is a marketing gimmick. I don't believe there's enough of either in dog food to really make a difference. I'd suggest just using an additional supplement. The one I use for my dog is a beef flavored liquid made by Bellyrubs that I get at the dog food store I shop at:
> 
> http://www.meyercountryfarms.com/products/bellyrubssupplements.asp


ITA. When you're talking 150mg in a dog food MAYBE, and yet I give my dog 2,000mg that's a HUGE difference and 150 is a drop in the bucket. Also Bassett Hounds are NOT large breed dogs. Large breed dogs would be dogs like 90+ pounds, some labs, mastiffs, great danes, not a basset hound. If you want to add Glucosamine it's usually recommended around 3-4 years old to start an additional supplement. I personaly use "joint soother" from www.puritansale.com it is glucosamine, chondroitin, msm all in one pill.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> ITA. When you're talking 150mg in a dog food MAYBE, and yet I give my dog 2,000mg that's a HUGE difference and 150 is a drop in the bucket.


My Abby has developed a limp and I've had her on 3,000mg of glucosamine, chondroitin, msm for 3 months and can tell no difference. I had 2 goldens, both with bad hips in their latter years who I had on glucosamine, chondroitin, msm for over a year and could tell no difference. Before I had a hip replacement 4 years ago, I took glucosamine, chondroitin, msm for 2 years and could tell no difference. I think any improvement that may show while taking these innert ingredients sometimes is merely placebo.



> Also Bassett Hounds are NOT large breed dogs. Large breed dogs would be dogs like 90+ pounds, some labs, mastiffs, great danes, not a basset hound.


Great Danes and Mastiffs are not large breed dogs, they are giant breeds. Owners of these breeds get very upset when they are called merely little large breed dogs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

On the other hand, Siberians and Boxers are considered "medium" breeds, yet dog food manufacturers throw them in the "large" category because they get 55lbs or more. My Sibe generally runs around 56lbs, right now he's 54lbs. The top of the standard for male Sibes is 60lbs, not a large dog at all. Hell, there's a picture of a Sibe on the Eukanuba large breed bag. Ick.

I definitely consider Danes and Mastiffs "Giant" breeds. "Large" in my eyes is more like 80 to 100.

Poseidon was definitely more "ouchy" last winter than he was this winter. No limping this year when I had him on the Gluc/Chon supplement. If anything, it sure did make me feel better.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

I consider my Sib Husky a Large breed at 72 lbs. He's 14, and when he's wet you can tell he's skinny too (under the 3 inches of fur!) lol 

my St. Bernard is a Giant breed at 145 lbs. (obviously!)

and my little Pit Bull I call a Medium breed at 54 lbs.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah my 10 year old shepherd/lab mix (70 lbs) could barely walk till I switched her off prescription poison food and put her on a large breed formula that has almost 1,000 mg of gluc. and chon. and she can now go for short jogs with me and will run around the house like a puppy before I take her out. Maybe it just works differently for different people, dogs, and situation? 
The real question is, what food do you have your basset on now? And if you control her weight throughout her life so she doesn't get overweight, that should help tremendously with her joints later on.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

My old guy (14) does well on 1,000 mg of gluclosomine and taking him on short walks. He's happier and moves around better if I exercise him a little bit too.


----------



## Rachel & Riley (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks everybody for your advice. She's doing well on Science Diet Nature's Best. She was a scrawny 34 pounds when I brought her home, all rib and back bone ... now, like I said, she is up to a perfect weight of 42 pounds. However, I want to get her onto a really really good food. I think I've picked a good food in GO! NATURAL ... grain free, high protein, low carb ... anybody have an experience with this food they could share with me? Thanks...


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Go Natural*

You want to learn to read the ingredients in the dog food. Dog food analysis is a good starting point.

www.dogfoodanalysis.com

Go Natural isn't so natural. It has several chemicals listed in the ingredients.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What? I think I saw one thing on that list I couldn't easily pronounce and identify.


----------



## Rachel & Riley (Aug 6, 2008)

I do read the ingredients and they seem really good in this food. Its a six star food in your dog food analysis website.... 

well I guess I'll just see how my girls take to it and how they look after they've been on it a while. 

thanks


----------

